# FileReader



## Grejak (30. Sep 2012)

Hi
Ich habe letztens eine Klasse zum import und export von simplen Dateinen geschrieben.
Das exportieren funktioniert sehr gut, nur beim importieren scheint etwas nicht zu funktionieren ???:L

Code:

```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.Date;

public class BasicFileReader{
	
	private static final long serialVersionUID=1L;

	//basic
	private File input;
	private String rawdata;
	
	//data
	private String path;
	private String format;
	private String title;
	private Date lastChange;
	
	public BasicFileReader(String path){
		input=new File(path);

	}
	
	public void encode(){

	}
	
	public String read(){
		try {
			FileReader reader=new FileReader(input);
			int c;
			while(((c=reader.read())!=-1)){
				StringBuilder build=new StringBuilder();
				build.append((char)reader.read());
				rawdata=build.toString();
			}
			reader.close();
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		return rawdata;
	}
	
	public String getRawData(){
		return rawdata;
	}

	public File getInputFile(){
		return input;
	}
	
}
```

Inhalt der Datei:

BasicFile
.txt
Thu Sep 27 18:18:28 CEST 2012

Wenn ich mir den eingelesenen String ausdrucken lasse erhalte ich nichts.???:L

Es werden desweiteren keine Exceptions ausgelöst.

Google hat mir nicht weitergeholfen...

DAnke für kommende Hilfe


----------



## Ullenboom (30. Sep 2012)

int c;
            while(((c=reader.read())!=-1)){
                StringBuilder build=new StringBuilder();
                build.append((char)reader.read());
                rawdata=build.toString();
            }

ist das Problem. Lösung:

             StringBuilder build=new StringBuilder();
             while(((c=reader.read())!=-1)){
                build.append((char)reader.read());
             }
             rawdata=build.toString();


----------



## Grejak (30. Sep 2012)

Vielen Dank ich war wohl schon so müde dass ich total übersehen habe, dass ich jedes mal einen neuen builder initialisiere un rawdata die ganze zeit neu überschreibe 

DANKE


----------

